# social security pension



## miguel (Mar 24, 2019)

if someone worked for approximately 50 years and made about 50k per year each and every single year, how big would their social security pension be if they started working at 20 and retired at 70?  each year when they began working they made about 50k per year working as a bricklayer.  when they retired at 70, what would be their monthly pension from social security????  they never married or had kids.  what might be an approximate figure here????  can someone please help me.  how could we determine this?  im all ears you guys.  anyone willing to help me here.  rsvp.


----------



## mathjak107 (Mar 24, 2019)

it really is to complicated to do off the top of your head .. you need to inflation adjust the 35 best years and run it through the ss calculator ..ss inflation adjusts each   year of old earnings individually ... so there is no such answer off the cuff.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 24, 2019)

miguel said:


> if someone worked for approximately 50 years and made about 50k per year each and every single year, how big would their social security pension be if they started working at 20 and retired at 70?  each year when they began working they made about 50k per year working as a bricklayer.  when they retired at 70, what would be their monthly pension from social security????  they never married or had kids.  what might be an approximate figure here????  can someone please help me.  how could we determine this?  im all ears you guys.  anyone willing to help me here.  rsvp.


You need to call SS about your situation and they can tell you.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 24, 2019)

miguel said:


> if someone worked for approximately 50 years and made about 50k per year each and every single year, how big would their social security pension be if they started working at 20 and retired at 70?  each year when they began working they made about 50k per year working as a bricklayer.  when they retired at 70, what would be their monthly pension from social security????  they never married or had kids.  what might be an approximate figure here????  can someone please help me.  how could we determine this?  im all ears you guys.  anyone willing to help me here.  rsvp.



Try this...........
https://www.ssa.gov/OACT/quickcalc/index.html


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 24, 2019)

miguel said:


> if someone worked for approximately 50 years and made about 50k per year each and every single year, how big would their social security pension be if they started working at 20 and retired at 70?  each year when they began working they made about 50k per year working as a bricklayer.  when they retired at 70, what would be their monthly pension from social security????  they never married or had kids.  what might be an approximate figure here????  can someone please help me.  how could we determine this?  im all ears you guys.  anyone willing to help me here.  rsvp.



Get all you data together and call Soc Sec and leave your phone number. They will call you later in the day or the next day.


----------



## mathjak107 (Mar 25, 2019)

the poster is asking what his american benefit would be , but he lives and works in canada ... this makes no sense .  even if you wanted to compare systems there are vast differences in what you pay in to mean much . our system also adjusts the 50k each year in our calculation by inflation ,their system may not .


but you can do this yourself with the calculator posted .. otherwise this is how it is done .


The first step in the Social Security formula is determining your average indexed monthly earnings, or AIME.  
To calculate your AIME, the SSA takes each year of earnings throughout your working lifetime, up to the Social Security taxable maximum. Then, each year's earnings are adjusted for inflation, or "indexed." 
The formula uses your 35 highest years of earnings to determine your AIME. The calculation is done by adding all 35 years of indexed earnings together, dividing by 35 to find your annual average, and dividing this result by 12 to determine your lifetime monthly average.  


Your average indexed monthly earnings are then used to determine your basic Social Security retirement benefit, which is officially referred to as your primary insurance amount, or PIA. This is the number that, along with your age at the time you apply, determines your initial Social Security benefit. 
To determine your PIA, your average indexed monthly earnings are applied to a formula. For 2018, the formula  was: 


90% of the first $895 in AIME


32% of the amount of AIME greater than $895, up to $5,397



15% of the amount of AIME greater than $5,397

you can see how much to index by here 

https://www.ssa.gov/oact/cola/awifactors.html


----------



## retiredtraveler (Mar 25, 2019)

This poster started posting this nonsense on the AARP site yesterday, under a different name, and in multiple threads.

He, or she, is trolling. Don't bother with this.


----------



## mathjak107 (Mar 25, 2019)

retiredtraveler said:


> This poster started posting this nonsense on the AARP site yesterday, under a different name, and in multiple threads.
> 
> He, or she, is trolling. Don't bother with this.



i saw the same  question on city data forum


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 25, 2019)

Go to the Social Security website and punch in the numbers on the benefit estimator. That should give you the answer provided enough of those years was spent contributing to SS to get enough points.

https://www.ssa.gov/benefits/retirement/estimator.html


----------

